# Mezclador de audio para teclado



## Moya (Abr 4, 2007)

Hola.

quisiera mezclar el sonido de varias teclas de un teclado musical que estoy haciendo,   el problema que tengo es que cuando toco 2 teclas al mismo tiempo se escucha un sonido fuera de lo normal, mi idea es poner un mezclador de audio, pero no se como utilizarlo, ya que tengo 53 teclas diferentes.  

Les agradeceria su respuesta.


----------



## JV (Abr 4, 2007)

Hola Moya, nunca lo vi tan grande pero se me ocurre que un circuito sumador con un operacional te deberia funcionar.

Saludos..


----------



## Moya (Abr 6, 2007)

JV dijo:
			
		

> Hola Moya, nunca lo vi tan grande pero se me ocurre que un circuito sumador con un operacional te deberia funcionar.
> 
> Saludos..



Hola JV, la verdad es que no soy muy experto en esto de trabajar con sonidos, asi que te pido que por favor me mandes aunque sea un pequeño diagrama o algo en que guiarme.

Gracias


----------



## JV (Abr 9, 2007)

Hola Moya, en este link hay una breve explicacion de que es un sumador:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_operacional#Sumador

y te recomiendo que te bajes la hoja de datos del TL071, es un buen integrado para esta aplicacion, debe haber en los circuitos tipicos un sumador.

Saludos..


----------

